

Tell HN: Help funding (web)font autohinting project - latitude
http://www.freetype.org/ttfautohint

======
latitude
This is a big deal.

Seeing this project to its completion would ultimately lead to a far greater
adoption of advanced web typography and a better looking web in general. See
[0] for the original announcement on Typophile and the discussion that
follows.

As you may or may not know, there is a big issue with how bad a lot of fonts
look in Windows-based browsers and this project is meant to address this issue
by automating and simplifying the process of _font hinting_ [1], which is
essential to making a font render decently on Windows.

\----

[0] <http://typophile.com/node/84404>

[1] <http://www.typotheque.com/articles/hinting>

------
Shenglong
What happens if the $30,000 goal isn't met? Does everyone who contributed lose
their money?

